# Last time u went to a party



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Well not counting clubs in general, or even the 3-4 parties that were held in clubs I lucked into

I don't think I was at an actual party since like 2003.

I used to go to a lot with the popular kids that taunted and bullied me tho as a teen. There where lots of girls there usually.

Then my other group of real friends partied too, but we lacked the social standing or connections to get many girls around


----------



## HowtoBeHappy (Dec 30, 2013)

Never been into a party.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

two years ago on halloween


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I never did liked parties. It's just more of a place to get wasted.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

You know, I don't... even remember. I... think it was in elementary!!!

The grand total of parties I've been to is... 5


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

HowtoBeHappy said:


> Never been into a party.


how old r u ? And yeah I'm not counting family birthday parties for kids, but older family parties could count



kevinseniorof2013 said:


> I never did liked parties. It's just more of a place to get wasted.


I go to bars alone sober, but going to a house party alone would be even weirder...unless I was just outright crashing it. 2-3 summers ago I would drive around the city, listening for parties late at night.....never crashed any though, but I suppose its not that hard if the party is big enough to remain unknown

How would I even act at a party??? At least at a bar/club, u r a guest of the owner, and my relationship is with the pretty barmaids.

At a party, I would be so out of place as the loner if I wasn't talking to people most of the time.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Not counting family get togethers, the last time was 2009, and it was ****ing awful.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*each New Year's Eve*

apart from 2013


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

December. Damn, I practically forgot it even happened. Boy, that whole month is like a blurr. Not a fun blurr. More like a drunken stupor.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Did u have any fun at the party ? What did u do ?



ilovejapan said:


> That makes two of us.


thats pretty sad...how did that happen ?

I don't know what counts as a party tho...when does a few friends hanging out become a party? How many people does it take?

IDK but I know I was lucky to attend lots as a teen and a few after


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Does an after party count? If so, that was about 7 months ago.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I've never been to a party either. During HS, I wasn't popular at all. Most of the friends I had, we only played soccer together, rode bikes, or hang out at school. Only time I remember getting together, was with a few friends and playing PES. That doesn't count as a party though since no alcohol and no girls were present.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not counting clubs/nights out... I think February 2012? It was a house party. Including nights out I went out May 2012 for someone's birthday.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Last month [Dec]. It was _boring as hell_ because the people I went with weren't enjoying it and they were just sitting around talking about their sex lives. And, being the socially awkward girl that I am, I didn't really want to go dancing with everyone else since I didn't know them and it would be awkward so I just sat around too.

It's funny because I was really nervous about going in the first place and it turned out to be so extremely uneventful that I feel like I could make up a story about going for a walk and witnessing a mugging than actually telling anyone about that party.

Oh and not only was it a waste of time, but I wore shoes that killed my feet for like 6 hours for no reason because again, I was better off not going.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

First, last and only party was in 3rd grade.

It was a birthday party+sleepover for my only friend at the time. I got her a barbie doll. Turns out she already had that one, so she didn't enjoy my gift. Then I had to leave early because my parents wouldn't let me sleep over. :/ 

I've never had to deal with an "adult party", or even a teenage party for that matter. From what I gather, those are all about drinking and drunken sex. :no I'll pass.


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Three years ago. I don't think they are that great. It's like a drunk version of high school.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I celebrated my birthday last month. It was more of a gathering in a restaurant with friends. I don't know if that's a party. 

The last 'real' party I got invited to...Was last February. It was my first 'real' party. First time going to a karaoke bar, first time drinking alcohol and etc. It was fun. The only cool 'friend' I had. That person is not in my life anymore, so I doubt I'll get to get invited to parties anymore... Maybe in a few years when I completely get rid of my SA


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

march 2011


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

couple months i guess

theyre overrated


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

The kind of party I presume you are speaking of consists of many people around the same age and not mainly connected by family, just together for a good time. The kind usually depicted in movies or tv shows.

I've been to family gatherings, but that's probably not considered an actual party. I've never been to a party where most of the people were my age and connected mainly by friendship rather than family. As far as I'm concerned they are a myth. I see these gatherings depicted in movies and tv shows as I've said, but I've never actually SEEN one for myself or been to one. I'm not convinced they exist in the real world. I haven't seen the evidence. Serious.


----------



## ATVx779 (Oct 6, 2013)

peytonfarquar said:


> The kind of party I presume you are speaking of consists of many people around the same age and not mainly connected by family, just together for a good time. The kind usually depicted in movies or tv shows.
> 
> I've been to family gatherings, but that's probably not considered an actual party. I've never been to a party where most of the people were my age and connected mainly by friendship rather than family. As far as I'm concerned they are a myth. I see these gatherings depicted in movies and tv shows as I've said, but I've never actually SEEN one for myself or been to one. I'm not convinced they exist in the real world. I haven't seen the evidence. Serious.


They exist, but only after 10pm-11pm at night. I've been to two unfortunately. It was awful. They are massage sausage fests where the guy:girl ratio is 3:1. The girls all ignore the guys and just hang out with their friends getting wasted and the guys stand around trying to hit on girls awkwardly.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been to some wild ones. I was so badly treated and fat, I don't remember ever hitting on any of the girls at them. I was nice to a few girls, but nothing like even flirting I don't think, well not with single girls anyways.

All the parties like that were just booze/drug fests for most everyone, and about guy/girl stuff for a few.

I had musician friends in both crowds I hung with, so live music was common, and 1 group had toys like bikes, quads, jetskis, so that would add to cabin parties


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Going to one tonight. Shall be a test of my shyness since I'm not planning on drinking to excess to numb my nerves.

Edit: Very small group. Drank some. Had a lot of fun!


----------



## highschoolinfp (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I'm a high school senior, and I went to my first "high school party" three weeks ago. I had never gone to a party before, but I didn't want to seem like an outsider so I drank a LOT of alcohol. I got so buzzed at one point that everyone started asking me if I was okay, and at the end of the night, I hooked up with two different guys. It made me feel HORRIBLE about myself and I began to worry a lot. The party girls told me that these hookups are meaningless, but I just can't register the idea in my head. That's why for many days, I kept trying to go back and analyze what had happened to figure out what it meant. I felt super heartbroken, and ashamed of myself because it's not like I had an interesting conversation with the boys I hooked up with either. It all felt purely physical and I felt so ashamed and lowly of myself.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

5 years.


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to never go to parties, but for the past year(s) I actually tried my best to just push myself and be more social, so the last party at a club was a month ago or so. And do concerts count? I went to one last week  And tomorrow a Bday party. Wow, it's still weird that I am socializing more often than I ever did.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never been to a party.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

The only parties I,ve been to were my friends birthday parties or family parties.i don't know If a birthday party counts if you spoke pot and drink if it does ive been to one.other then that none.I don't even no where parties are and have never been invited to one.I honestly didn't even know they existed till I was 20.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Never been invited to one, and never had any desire to go to one as well. I just feel down from the feeling of cultural marginalisation of not being able to participate in these events. I feel left out and weird because of it. It’s like I wish I could go to parties, get wasted every weekend ect, but I honestly have don’t want too. It all seems a tad sad to me!


----------



## cookieholic mell (Dec 10, 2013)

I remember one first year of junior high school... One & only~ x3 
That's the last one that i've been & had more than 5 people.. 
you know, like a normal one~


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's probably been at least ten years since I went to an actual party full of strangers and drinking and such. It's never been my thing. I went to a lot of smaller get-togethers with people I knew when I was younger, but I haven't even been to any of those in years.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

damn I cant remember the last time I went to a party outside of family. I think it was in 2003. if its a social gathering like say a house party than never. Maybe once but I dont recall if I did go to one even though I was invited.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

April 2013


----------

